# Donnarumma: la brutta figura dai San Siro



## admin (7 Ottobre 2021)

Come sottolineato dal CorSera in edicola, quella di ieri è stata una serata tormentata per Donnarumma. Fischi ingiusti da parte del pubblico di San Siro, che ha fatto una brutta figura: prima ha cantato l'inno poi si è divertito a fischiare uno dei giocatori della nazionale. Alla lettura delle formazioni una parte dello stadio ha applaudito il portiere ribellandosi ai fischi dei milanisti. E durante il match, i fischi hanno fatto sbandare il portiere.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dal CorSera in edicola, quella di ieri è stata una serata tormentata per Donnarumma. Fischi ingiusti da parte del pubblico di San Siro, che ha fatto una brutta figura: prima ha cantato l'inno poi si è divertito a fischiare uno dei giocatori della nazionale. Alla lettura delle formazioni una parte dello stadio ha applaudito il portiere ribellandosi ai fischi dei milanisti. E durante il match, i fischi hanno fatto sbandare il portiere.


Quindi donnarumma è il martire e san siro/i milanisti i carnefici.

Ok, continuiamo ad alterare la realtà a comodo e piacimento.

Le nuove leve cresceranno coi valori, l'esempio e l'icona di Monsieur Donnarummmmà.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dal CorSera in edicola, quella di ieri è stata una serata tormentata per Donnarumma. Fischi ingiusti da parte del pubblico di San Siro, che ha fatto una brutta figura: prima ha cantato l'inno poi si è divertito a fischiare uno dei giocatori della nazionale. Alla lettura delle formazioni una parte dello stadio ha applaudito il portiere ribellandosi ai fischi dei milanisti. E durante il match, i fischi hanno fatto sbandare il portiere.


Quello che è successo ieri è niente.
Il problema vero sarà quando inizieranno a fischiarlo quelli del Parco dei Principi...


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dal CorSera in edicola, quella di ieri è stata una serata tormentata per Donnarumma. Fischi ingiusti da parte del pubblico di San Siro, che ha fatto una brutta figura: prima ha cantato l'inno poi si è divertito a fischiare uno dei giocatori della nazionale. Alla lettura delle formazioni una parte dello stadio ha applaudito il portiere ribellandosi ai fischi dei milanisti. E durante il match, i fischi hanno fatto sbandare il portiere.


In base a cosa sarebbero ingiusti? Se in nazionale esistessero ancora certi valori Donnarumma manco sarebbe convocato invece si alimenta questo sistema di viziatelli capriccioni senza palle. Avrebbe dovuto supplicare di non rientrare in campo nella ripresa da tante banconote che gli venivano lanciate altro che storie. 

Sulla papera sorvoliamo, gesto tecnico degno di un poppante che chiede quei soldi.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Ottobre 2021)

Ma come, il Modigliani non regge un pò di pressione psicologica? Dovrà abituarsi, ha scelto la via del denaro, non può pretendere anche il rispetto da parte di chi lo ha cresciuto, coccolato, protetto e poi si è visto buttato nel cesso senza nemmeno un euro come ringraziamento. Raiola e i suoi giornalisti prezzolati possono spingere quanto vogliono, i tifosi del Milan non dimenticano.


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dal CorSera in edicola, quella di ieri è stata una serata tormentata per Donnarumma. Fischi ingiusti da parte del pubblico di San Siro, che ha fatto una brutta figura: prima ha cantato l'inno poi si è divertito a fischiare uno dei giocatori della nazionale. Alla lettura delle formazioni una parte dello stadio ha applaudito il portiere ribellandosi ai fischi dei milanisti. E durante il match, i fischi hanno fatto sbandare il portiere.


Odio sportivo a parte, ma quelli che scrivono ste robe si rendono conto che il tifoso che va allo stadio paga per vedere gente milionaria che prende a calci un pallone? Per i fischi Dollarman se ne faccia una ragione, già oggi può tornare a sorridere con i suoi 10/12 milioni o quanti cavolo sono.
Questo finto buonismo è la cosa che più detesto nelle persone.


----------



## Maximo (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dal CorSera in edicola, quella di ieri è stata una serata tormentata per Donnarumma. Fischi ingiusti da parte del pubblico di San Siro, che ha fatto una brutta figura: prima ha cantato l'inno poi si è divertito a fischiare uno dei giocatori della nazionale. Alla lettura delle formazioni una parte dello stadio ha applaudito il portiere ribellandosi ai fischi dei milanisti. E durante il match, i fischi hanno fatto sbandare il portiere.


Povero Donnarumma, una vittima del sistema


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Ottobre 2021)

Per ora abbiamo fischiato lui,non tirate troppo la corda con questa storia che ci mettiamo un attimo la prossima volta a fischiare tutta la nazionale,eppure nessuno sembra ricordarsi di cosa succedeva a Firenze negli anni 90 quando metteva piede l'Italia,come detto ieri sera siamo soli contro tutti noi milanisti,a petto in fuori e testa alta.


----------



## Giofa (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dal CorSera in edicola, quella di ieri è stata una serata tormentata per Donnarumma. Fischi ingiusti da parte del pubblico di San Siro, che ha fatto una brutta figura: prima ha cantato l'inno poi si è divertito a fischiare uno dei giocatori della nazionale. Alla lettura delle formazioni una parte dello stadio ha applaudito il portiere ribellandosi ai fischi dei milanisti. E durante il match, i fischi hanno fatto sbandare il portiere.


Articolo che rasenta il ridicolo. Fischi ingiusti perchè? Perchè gioca in nazionale? Non è che con la maglia azzurra gioca il fratello Andonio, è sempre lui. Poi cosa c'entra cantare l'inno e fischiare? Poi divertito? Credo che il sentimento di chi fischiasse non fosse farsi una risata, ma dimostrare a un singolo giocatore il proprio dissenso nella maniera più civile possibile (se adesso non si ha nemmeno il diritto di fischiare tanto vale chiudere gli stadi).
Se i fischi lo hanno fatto sbandare gli consiglio un corso accelerato con Clarence Seedorf.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per ora abbiamo fischiato lui,non tirate troppo la corda con questa storia che ci mettiamo un attimo la prossima volta a fischiare tutta la nazionale,eppure nessuno sembra ricordarsi di cosa succedeva a Firenze negli anni 90 quando metteva piede l'Italia,come detto ieri sera siamo soli contro tutti noi milanisti,a petto in fuori e testa alta.


Fieri e orgogliosi.
Io non tifo donnarumma. Dove c'è lui non ci sarò io.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Ottobre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Articolo che rasenta il ridicolo. Fischi ingiusti perchè? Perchè gioca in nazionale? Non è che con la maglia azzurra gioca il fratello Andonio, è sempre lui. Poi cosa c'entra cantare l'inno e fischiare? Poi divertito? Credo che il sentimento di chi fischiasse non fosse farsi una risata, ma dimostrare a un singolo giocatore il proprio dissenso nella maniera più civile possibile (se adesso non si ha nemmeno il diritto di fischiare tanto vale chiudere gli stadi).
> Se i fischi lo hanno fatto sbandare gli consiglio un corso accelerato con Clarence Seedorf.


Ma quale corso,il bamboccio a cotanto Professore non potrebbe nemmeno temperare la matita per gli appunti,figuriamoci starne al cospetto.


----------



## Gamma (7 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindi donnarumma è il martire e san siro/i milanisti i carnefici.
> 
> Ok, continuiamo ad alterare la realtà a comodo e piacimento.
> 
> Le nuove leve cresceranno coi valori, l'esempio e l'icona di Monsieur Donnarummmmà.



Era chiaro che accadesse, come ho scritto ieri, gli abbiamo dato anche un alibi per la partita, se avesse preso 6 gol sarebbe stato per colpa nostra a detta di tutti i giornali...


----------



## Giofa (7 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma quale corso,il bamboccio a cotanto Professore non potrebbe nemmeno temperare la matita per gli appunti,figuriamoci starne al cospetto.


Hai ragione, citavo solo un gran giocatore che i fischi dei suoi tifosi li ha sempre messi in tasca dimostrando di che pasta fosse fatto. Ammetto di essere tra quelli che lo mal digeriva, ma per una questione di atteggiamento. Certo se avessi saputo cosa sarebbe toccato al Milan negli anni successivi ci avrei pensato due volte


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Ottobre 2021)

Miss mondo.


----------



## bmb (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dal CorSera in edicola, quella di ieri è stata una serata tormentata per Donnarumma. Fischi ingiusti da parte del pubblico di San Siro, che ha fatto una brutta figura: prima ha cantato l'inno poi si è divertito a fischiare uno dei giocatori della nazionale. Alla lettura delle formazioni una parte dello stadio ha applaudito il portiere ribellandosi ai fischi dei milanisti. E durante il match, i fischi hanno fatto sbandare il portiere.


Emerge quindi che l'uomo di m (o gli uomini in questo caso) siamo noi tifosi e non l'integerrimo Gigio, colui che non sa mettere due parole in italiano in fila e che non apre bocca se non è pilotato dal ciccione mafioso.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Ottobre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, citavo solo un gran giocatore che i fischi dei suoi tifosi li ha sempre messi in tasca dimostrando di che pasta fosse fatto. Ammetto di essere tra quelli che lo mal digeriva, ma per una questione di atteggiamento. Certo se avessi saputo cosa sarebbe toccato al Milan negli anni successivi ci avrei pensato due volte


Non era solo un gran giocatore,era un fuoriclasse assoluto,il suo atteggiamento talvolta indisponente era forse una qualcosa che lui cercava,quasi a sfidare il pubblico perché lo fischiasse per trarne carica.Per me,e non solo per me,è nell'11 titolare di tutti i tempi per il Milan,una volta aprii un topic apposito proprio in cui ognuno diede il proprio 11 ideale,e se non ricordo male non fui il solo a inserirlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non era solo un gran giocatore,era un fuoriclasse assoluto,il suo atteggiamento talvolta indisponente era forse una qualcosa che lui cercava,quasi a sfidare il pubblico perché lo fischiasse per trarne carica.Per me,e non solo per me,è nell'11 titolare di tutti i tempi per il Milan,una volta aprii un topic apposito proprio in cui ognuno diede il proprio 11 ideale,e se non ricordo male non fui il solo a inserirlo.


Dietro ogni grande partita del milan c'era sempre una grande prestazione di seedorf.
Fenomeno assoluto.
Quando decideva che era il caso di giocare non ce n'era per nessuno.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dietro ogni grande partita del milan c'era sempre una grande prestazione di seedorf.
> Fenomeno assoluto.
> Quando decideva che era il caso di giocare non ce n'era per nessuno.


Un sentitissimo grazie all'inter che ce lo regalo'in cambio di Coco o Guly,ora non ricordo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dal CorSera in edicola, quella di ieri è stata una serata tormentata per Donnarumma. Fischi ingiusti da parte del pubblico di San Siro, che ha fatto una brutta figura: prima ha cantato l'inno poi si è divertito a fischiare uno dei giocatori della nazionale. Alla lettura delle formazioni una parte dello stadio ha applaudito il portiere ribellandosi ai fischi dei milanisti. E durante il match, i fischi hanno fatto sbandare il portiere.


#savezizzo
Raiola denuncia il Milan per chetcolin: "Troppi fischi per zizzo".


----------



## EmmePi (7 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quello che è successo ieri è niente.
> Il problema vero sarà quando inizieranno a fischiarlo quelli del Parco dei Principi...


Puoi contarci che sarà molto presto... di sicuro molti parigini avranno visto la partita di ieri per vedere il loro portiere-fenomeno all'opera.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dal CorSera in edicola, quella di ieri è stata una serata tormentata per Donnarumma. Fischi ingiusti da parte del pubblico di San Siro, che ha fatto una brutta figura: prima ha cantato l'inno poi si è divertito a fischiare uno dei giocatori della nazionale. Alla lettura delle formazioni una parte dello stadio ha applaudito il portiere ribellandosi ai fischi dei milanisti. E durante il match, i fischi hanno fatto sbandare il portiere.


allora dovrebbero sbandare tutti i portieri che giocano fuori casa e sono fischiati/insultati (vedi Maignan a Torino). Ma il fighetta lo devono sempre difendere a tutti costi. Non volete i fischi? O non fate le partite a San Siro o convocate qualcun altro.


----------



## Zenos (7 Ottobre 2021)

Quanto mi fanno schifo. Spero che il calcio italiano fallisca una volta per tutte così questi si dedicano alla cronaca rosa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dal CorSera in edicola, quella di ieri è stata una serata tormentata per Donnarumma. Fischi ingiusti da parte del pubblico di San Siro, che ha fatto una brutta figura: prima ha cantato l'inno poi si è divertito a fischiare uno dei giocatori della nazionale. Alla lettura delle formazioni una parte dello stadio ha applaudito il portiere ribellandosi ai fischi dei milanisti. E durante il match, i fischi hanno fatto sbandare il portiere.


fischi ingiust ?  certo che sti giornalisti prezzolati la parola dignita non sanno cosa sia, ma l'apice l'ha toccato ieri il telecronista rai rimedio: dopo un retropassaggio a zizzo, si alzano fischi assordanti e rimedio urlando per farsi sentire dice "finalmente arrivano gli applausi"


----------



## gabri65 (7 Ottobre 2021)

L'oscena faziosità del sistema.

Da una parte vogliono imporre il sentimento patriottico per la Nazionale (che nativamente tutti hanno, prima di rendersi conto dove viviamo). Difendendo anche l'indifendibile.

Poi, ai fatti, accettiamo invasioni materiali e morali da chiunque, siamo un paese che gode a farsi stuprare.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Ottobre 2021)

Io non capisco perché i media ed i tifosi delle altre squadre abbiano offeso i tifosi Milanisti. 

Tutti a dire "l'Italia ha perso per colpa dei tifosi del Milan".

Respingo categoricamente queste insinuazioni. L'Italia ha perso per MERITO dei tifosi rossoneri. 

Perché trasformare in colpa un nostra vittoria?


----------



## Manchester2003!! (7 Ottobre 2021)

L'Italia ha perso per colpa dei fischi dunque!!! I fischi nella finale di Wembley ci caricavano mentre quelli della Sud abbattono......


----------



## pazzomania (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dal CorSera in edicola, quella di ieri è stata una serata tormentata per Donnarumma. Fischi ingiusti da parte del pubblico di San Siro, che ha fatto una brutta figura: prima ha cantato l'inno poi si è divertito a fischiare uno dei giocatori della nazionale. Alla lettura delle formazioni una parte dello stadio ha applaudito il portiere ribellandosi ai fischi dei milanisti. E durante il match, i fischi hanno fatto sbandare il portiere.


Mal che si vuole, non duole.


----------



## Goro (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dal CorSera in edicola, quella di ieri è stata una serata tormentata per Donnarumma. Fischi ingiusti da parte del pubblico di San Siro, che ha fatto una brutta figura: prima ha cantato l'inno poi si è divertito a fischiare uno dei giocatori della nazionale. Alla lettura delle formazioni una parte dello stadio ha applaudito il portiere ribellandosi ai fischi dei milanisti. E durante il match, i fischi hanno fatto sbandare il portiere.


Questa "colpa" è esattamente ciò che volevamo, quindi non rompessero a noi e tornassero ad esaltare Bonucci Chiellini Locatelli e Kean


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Ottobre 2021)

La figc può sempre fare una convenzione per andare a giocare nel conad stadium.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dal CorSera in edicola, quella di ieri è stata una serata tormentata per Donnarumma. Fischi ingiusti da parte del pubblico di San Siro, che ha fatto una brutta figura: prima ha cantato l'inno poi si è divertito a fischiare uno dei giocatori della nazionale. Alla lettura delle formazioni una parte dello stadio ha applaudito il portiere* ribellandosi ai fischi dei milanisti. E durante il match, i fischi hanno fatto sbandare il portiere*.


Eccallà


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Ottobre 2021)

La canea sul parigino serve a coprire la prestazione indegna dello sciacquatore di bocche.


----------



## chicagousait (7 Ottobre 2021)

Povero bimbo di Raiola, è stata colpa dei fischi di San Siro se per poco non faceva un autogol ridicolo. 

Lui deve ringraziare il fatto che gli stati sono stati chiusi per tutta la scorsa stagione altrimenti avrebbe avuto problemi ai timpani per quanti fischi avrebbe ricevuto


----------



## davoreb (7 Ottobre 2021)

per non dare la colpa a scelte abbastanza discutibili di Mancini (che sicuramente è stato fantastico come allenatore della nazionale fino ad adesso).

ai 6 scesi in campo ieri dell'ottava squadra in serie A. 

bisogna dare la colpa ai tifosi milanisti.

poi non capisco perché fischi "ingiusti", comunque si un po' ingiusti lo sono, andandosene ci ha fatto risparmiare un sacco di soldi e prendere un portiere ad oggi più forte.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Ottobre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quanto mi fanno schifo. Spero che il calcio italiano fallisca una volta per tutte così questi si dedicano alla cronaca rosa.


Ma stanno gia facendo cronaca rosa....


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dal CorSera in edicola, quella di ieri è stata una serata tormentata per Donnarumma. Fischi ingiusti da parte del pubblico di San Siro, che ha fatto una brutta figura: prima ha cantato l'inno poi si è divertito a fischiare uno dei giocatori della nazionale. Alla lettura delle formazioni una parte dello stadio ha applaudito il portiere ribellandosi ai fischi dei milanisti. E durante il match, i fischi hanno fatto sbandare il portiere.


cioè si è ribaltata la situazione.


----------



## darden (7 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cioè si è ribaltata la situazione.



Vabbè.. al netto delle stupidagini che dicono i giornalai io sono uno di quello che non lo fischierebbe anzi lo applaudirebbe ma per un semplice motivo..

Erano due anni che mi faceva incavolare ad ogni singola partita e quest'estate ero uno di quelli pronti a stappare bottiglie quando hanno annunciato maignan... quindi grazie Gigio che ci hai liberato dalle tue uscite a farfalle e dalle tue insicurezze


----------



## Solo (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dal CorSera in edicola, quella di ieri è stata una serata tormentata per Donnarumma. Fischi ingiusti da parte del pubblico di San Siro, che ha fatto una brutta figura: prima ha cantato l'inno poi si è divertito a fischiare uno dei giocatori della nazionale. Alla lettura delle formazioni una parte dello stadio ha applaudito il portiere ribellandosi ai fischi dei milanisti. E durante il match, i fischi hanno fatto sbandare il portiere.


Povero Zizo


----------



## bmb (7 Ottobre 2021)

E' giusto puntualizzare l'atteggiamento (sacrosanto) di metà dei tifosi presenti allo stadio. Almeno si fanno passare sottotraccia le prestazioni imbarazzanti di Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Bastoni, Barella e Bernardeschi. Arte povera.


----------



## Bataille (7 Ottobre 2021)

Odierò per sempre Jorginho per quell'errore dal dischetto durante la finale dell'Europeo.
Se avesse battuto Pickford, Donnarumma non sarebbe divenuto l'idolo nazionale che apparentemente è adesso in seguito al tiro ridicolo dell'ultimo "leone" inglese. Questo encefalitico che non si è neanche reso conto che la sua parata fosse quella della vittoria.

Un miracolato.


----------



## danjr (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato dal CorSera in edicola, quella di ieri è stata una serata tormentata per Donnarumma. Fischi ingiusti da parte del pubblico di San Siro, che ha fatto una brutta figura: prima ha cantato l'inno poi si è divertito a fischiare uno dei giocatori della nazionale. Alla lettura delle formazioni una parte dello stadio ha applaudito il portiere ribellandosi ai fischi dei milanisti. E durante il match, i fischi hanno fatto sbandare il portiere.


Che goduria questi articoli…..

Riprovevoli i fischi all’inno spagnolo comunque


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La figc può sempre fare una convenzione per andare a giocare nel conad stadium.


Dove tra l'altro, il bonucci milanista, fu abbondantemente fischiato in una partita contro l'Olanda.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Ottobre 2021)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Dove tra l'altro, il bonucci milanista, fu abbondantemente fischiato in una partita contro l'Olanda.


Sai com'è, ai mafiosi certe cose sono concesse, il sistema contro di loro non si accanisce.


----------



## sunburn (7 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Odio sportivo a parte, ma quelli che scrivono ste robe si rendono conto che il tifoso che va allo stadio paga per vedere gente milionaria che prende a calci un pallone? Per i fischi Dollarman se ne faccia una ragione, già oggi può tornare a sorridere con i suoi 10/12 milioni o quanti cavolo sono.
> Questo finto buonismo è la cosa che più detesto nelle persone.


Premesso che io non lo avrei fischiato perché, sinceramente, mi è totalmente indifferente. Non quell’indifferenza che cela rosicamento, ma proprio quella pura e genuina.
Tuttavia ognuno vive il tifo a modo suo e trovo vergognoso che la civile contestazione sia stata definita da alcuni media come atto di teppismo, inciviltà e simili.
Peraltro, questi stessi media dovrebbero interrogarsi sul perché dei fischi e sul perché si sia verificata la vicenda che ha dato origine a quei fischi. Andando a guardare bene, si scopre che Donnarumma si è comportato come si è comportato, ma se ha potuto farlo è perché il sistema normativo italiano NON tutela le società che lanciano giocatori giovanissimi. A lorsignori va bene così? Bene. Però poi non ci sfracassassero con la retorica dei grandi club che non puntano sui giovani.

Piccola chiosa finale. Per me l’atteggiamento avuto da Donnarumma quando ha fatto il rinnovo con Mirabelli fu in tutto e per tutto equivalente a quello avuto quest’estate, seppur con esito diverso. Quindi penso che, per coerenza, lo avrebbero dovuto fischiare anche prima fino a indurlo a chiedere la cessione. Certo avrebbe danneggiato il Milan, ma così è stato un po’ come la moglie che fa le corna al marito, gli dice che continuerà a fargliele e il marito decide di continuare la relazione, di portarle la colazione a letto ogni giorno e poi le dà della meretrice quando viene mollato ufficialmente…


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quello che è successo ieri è niente.
> Il problema vero sarà quando inizieranno a fischiarlo quelli del Parco dei Principi...


Verissimo. Ormai ha scelto la sua strada, cinque anni a Parigi per un portiere non sono facili, soprattutto per un ventiduenne.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Ottobre 2021)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Verissimo. Ormai ha scelto la sua strada, cinque anni a Parigi per un portiere non sono facili, soprattutto per un ventiduenne.


C'è anche l'interessante precedente di Sirigu


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> *Piccola chiosa finale. Per me l’atteggiamento avuto da Donnarumma quando ha fatto il rinnovo con Mirabelli fu in tutto e per tutto equivalente a quello avuto quest’estate, seppur con esito diverso. Quindi penso che, per coerenza, lo avrebbero dovuto fischiare anche prima fino a indurlo a chiedere la cessione. Certo avrebbe danneggiato il Milan, ma così è stato un po’ come la moglie che fa le corna al marito, gli dice che continuerà a fargliele e il marito decide di continuare la relazione, di portarle la colazione a letto ogni giorno e poi le dà della meretrice quando viene mollato ufficialmente…*


fiero di averlo odiato dal giorno 1.
almeno sono coerente.


----------

